# What do you get when...



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

...a red check cock is bred to a blue bar hen? Is this a sex linked pair? Sorry I'm not very good with this whole genetics thingy.... that's why I'm asking the experts!

Henry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

No, it's not sex-linked. It would be sex linked if you paired a any blue cock no matter what pattern to an ash-red hen (like the red check) no matter what pattern.

Instead your mating will give you one of two things. 
A) If the cock is homozgyous ("pure") for ash-red, then you will get all ash-red young
B) if your cock is heterozygous (carrying) blue then you'll get both ash-red cocks and hens and wild-type (blue) cocks and hens 

Pattern (check, bar, barless) inherits independently of the pigment color so you can get all check young if he's homozygous for check or both check and barred young if he's heterozygous for wild-type (bar)

ALL the ash-red young cocks will be heterozgyous for wild-type (blue).


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks to me you'll have a Mealy bar or maybe Blue Cheq with a bit of light flights...Now it depends on how dark is the red check...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very cool...I think I get what you're saying...I don't know the genetic backgrounds of my pair so I would have to wait until the babies come out to figure out out if the genetic make-up of my breeders. Is there a way to physically check what genes a bird carries other than the pedigree and offsprings?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Looks to me you'll have a Mealy bar or maybe Blue Cheq with a bit of light flights...Now it depends on how dark is the red check...


My red cock is pretty dark with hinks of blue specially on his tail. He also has dark flecks on his tail.










This is the BB hen


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

im curious as what you use for your nest bowls?
looks like dog bowls if so where did you get them from and what size are they?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

yea when i use to breed my ash red bars with whites they always have ash red young but if you breed a ash red with a darker color then the darker will take over but with a blue bar the bodiy is gery so you shoud have a ash red young


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> im curious as what you use for your nest bowls?
> looks like dog bowls if so where did you get them from and what size are they?


I go the nest bowls from wal-mart for large sized dogs. I think I payed no more than 2 bucks.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

james fillbrook said:


> yea when i use to breed my ash red bars with whites they always have ash red young but if you breed a ash red with a darker color then the darker will take over but with a blue bar the bodiy is gery so you shoud have a ash red young


It would be nice get at least one red from this breeder pair. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll get red  If the cock has blue flecking in the tail, he's carrying blue. So you'll get reds and blues of both sex.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

james fillbrook said:


> yea when i use to breed my ash red bars with whites they always have ash red young but if you breed a ash red with a darker color then the darker will take over but with a blue bar the bodiy is gery so you shoud have a ash red young


All blue bars have gray bodies, which doesn't make a difference in the color of the young. Ash-red is dominate to Blue, and Blue is dominate to Brown. IF the red cock was pure red (homozygous red), you'd get all red kids 
You probably got ash reds from the red bar x white pairs because those whites were recessive white, meaning it was carrying red (or blue, if they were hens) underneath.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Becky's got it right on.

Now, as to those doggie dishes. I've used them. They work great except for one thing. Make sure that you drill some holes in the bottom so that moisture can't collect in them and/or add more material for the birds to build their nests higher in them. I had the occasional baby die because they had moist droppings that built up in the bowl and I didn't notice because the weather was also damp. It chilled and killed the kids. The babies were too small to reach up and over the edge to deposit droppings outside, so I also added more sand/grit/pine needles to make the bowl more full.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

bluecheck said:


> Becky's got it right on.
> 
> Now, as to those doggie dishes. I've used them. They work great except for one thing. Make sure that you drill some holes in the bottom so that moisture can't collect in them and/or add more material for the birds to build their nests higher in them. I had the occasional baby die because they had moist droppings that built up in the bowl and I didn't notice because the weather was also damp. It chilled and killed the kids. The babies were too small to reach up and over the edge to deposit droppings outside, so I also added more sand/grit/pine needles to make the bowl more full.


Thanks for making me aware of this! This is my first clutch of eggs and I don't want anything to go wrong. Will it be okay for me to add more pine needles and grit at this moment or should I just keep an eye on the babies when they hatch?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Thanks for making me aware of this! This is my first clutch of eggs and I don't want anything to go wrong. Will it be okay for me to add more pine needles and grit at this moment or should I just keep an eye on the babies when they hatch?


BC is right. That's why I'm not really too fond of the dog bowls. When the babies get to be about 7 or 8 days old, they instinctively know to push their little butts up and over the side to poop. Up until that time, they just poop in the bowl. With the hen being on only eggs, I wouldn't really mess with it right now. I would wait until the babies hatch and when you band them, add a little more nesting material on top of what's already there. It's not cold where you are really, so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Renee, I'll remember to do that after they hatch and I band them.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> All blue bars have gray bodies, which doesn't make a difference in the color of the young. Ash-red is dominate to Blue, and Blue is dominate to Brown. IF the red cock was pure red (homozygous red), you'd get all red kids
> You probably got ash reds from the red bar x white pairs because those whites were recessive white, meaning it was carrying red (or blue, if they were hens) underneath.


okyou win


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You'll get red  If the cock has blue flecking in the tail, he's carrying blue. So you'll get reds and blues of both sex.


So if I get a blue cock and a red hen out of this breeding and mate the two together will that be a sex linked thing?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> So if I get a blue cock and a red hen out of this breeding and mate the two together will that be a sex linked thing?


Yep. In that case, all red babies will be cocks carrying blue, and all hens will be blue.


----------

